# Help Garage Door opener Spring Broke



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know of anyone who deals with this issue?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Pinckard garage door in pace.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I had my spring pop loose one time. I was working underneath it working on my mower when this thing came loose. Extremely loud. I really think it could kill someone if they were up there working on it. It had some real power behind it . 

I recommend looking at youtube for this type of repair. It might even show you a trick of the trade to make it simple


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

slackwolf said:


> Pinckard garage door in pace.


X2 Great folks and very reasonable, did my entire door !


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Will pm you Kevin's number. He works for a Hugh door company but also works on the side. Best rate around


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Chad- Kevin showed up finished quickly nice professional and cost efficient.


----------

